# Gestor in Valencia



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has a person they could recommend as a Gestor in the Valencia area? Will most likely be moving in May but will be in Valencia in April to begin the paperwork and would like some help. 

Thanks!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a person they could recommend as a Gestor in the Valencia area? Will most likely be moving in May but will be in Valencia in April to begin the paperwork and would like some help.
> 
> Thanks!!


There really isn't much you can do, or is worth doing, before you actually move here.

Do you mean Valencia city or somewhere in the comunidad or province?


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

The plan is to be near the City. What I am looking for is someone to help with the process of registration and since my wife is a non-EU citizen, help with that. I need to open a non-resident account, which will be converted to a resident account. 

So, there is actually a bit to do before the actual move!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> The plan is to be near the City. What I am looking for is someone to help with the process of registration and since my wife is a non-EU citizen, help with that. I need to open a non-resident account, which will be converted to a resident account.
> 
> So, there is actually a bit to do before the actual move!


Actually no there isn't much to be done before you move.

You can open a non-resident bank account with many banks still with your passport as ID. If they want a NIE, that's a simple process. 

You can't register as resident yourself until you actually move here, so your wife can't apply as your spouse, either. Though yes, a gestor could advise as to what paperwork will be required & you could start collecting it. It will all have be less than 3 months old though at the date of application. 

I'm an hour south of the city, but I know a couple of good gestores in my area if you would like their info.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

That would be great if you could pass along the information!!

Thanks


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi. We moved to Valencia city last year. We used a local English speaking lawyer to get our NIEs before we moved, to buy our house and to get residency after we moved. It was not expensive. We sorted bank accounts out ourselves by wandering into the main La Caixa branch and asking for help. I do know of a few English speaking gestors (not common in Valencia, it appears). Let me know if you want a list.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Montana2Spain (May 20, 2016)

Roland_O said:


> Hi. We moved to Valencia city last year. We used a local English speaking lawyer to get our NIEs before we moved, to buy our house and to get residency after we moved. It was not expensive. We sorted bank accounts out ourselves by wandering into the main La Caixa branch and asking for help. I do know of a few English speaking gestors (not common in Valencia, it appears). Let me know if you want a list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How are you enjoying Valencia? My spouse and I are heading over in the next couple of months and we go back and forth between the Barcelona and Valencia areas. It's hard to ask opinions of locals as everyone thinks where they live is the best.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Montana2Spain said:


> How are you enjoying Valencia? My spouse and I are heading over in the next couple of months and we go back and forth between the Barcelona and Valencia areas. It's hard to ask opinions of locals as everyone thinks where they live is the best.




We really like Valencia. We settled on the city after many many visits to Spain. We like the place because it's pretty (art deco), it's big (bigger is better when it comes to cities), has great public transport, kind weather (not to hot in Sumer, with mild winters) and the people are nice (more laid back, more friendly than Madrid or Barcelona).

We did think about Barcelona, but picked Valencia because of language (there is pressure to learn Catalan in Barcelona, and just learning Spanish was scary enough for us), fewer tourists, and it's much much cheaper (housing and general living costs).

I guess it will be harder to find English speakers to help you in Valencia. Also I guess that Barcelona will have better transport links to the outside world (more trains and planes). 

Both places are buzzy modern cities, part of the first world, with lots of jobs, not dependant on retirement money.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaluza (Jun 3, 2017)

Sorry to raise this thread from the dead but I too am interested in working with a gestor in Valencia. Can some one recommend any?

I have my NIE so I just want a hand with obtaining my health insurance card as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaluza said:


> Sorry to raise this thread from the dead but I too am interested in working with a gestor in Valencia. Can some one recommend any?
> 
> I have my NIE so I just want a hand with obtaining my health insurance card as soon as possible. Thank you.


Having a NIE won't automatically entitle you to state health care. A NIE is just a fiscal ID number issued to foreigners.

You need to be contributing into the system by working with a proper contract or autónomo in order to qualify.


----------



## kaluza (Jun 3, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> Having a NIE won't automatically entitle you to state health care. A NIE is just a fiscal ID number issued to foreigners.
> 
> You need to be contributing into the system by working with a proper contract or autónomo in order to qualify.


Yep. I have spanish employment and a spanish SSN already.

So about those gestors.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaluza said:


> Yep. I have spanish employment and a spanish SSN already.
> 
> So about those gestors.....


I don't know one in the city - I'm about an hour south. 

Perhaps your employer could put you in touch with theirs? Though tbh, if you have your SSN, & padrón, it's a piece of cake getting a SIP card. Just take them, & your passport & residencia ID card to the local centro de salud & they'll register you with a doctor & issue a SIP card.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know one in the city - I'm about an hour south.
> 
> Perhaps your employer could put you in touch with theirs? Though tbh, if you have your SSN, & padrón, it's a piece of cake getting a SIP card. Just take them, & your passport & residencia ID card to the local centro de salud & they'll register you with a doctor & issue a SIP card.


... around here this MUST be done via the INSS (social security office) not the health centre.


----------



## kaluza (Jun 3, 2017)

I appreciate that getting the health card is likely a straight forward thing given my current status (as these things go around here) but I'd like to have it sooner rather than later. I want to avoid wasting my time (and other peoples!) stumbling through the system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... around here this MUST be done via the INSS (social security office) not the health centre.


Really? Even when you have all the required paperwork?


----------



## Montana2Spain (May 20, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Having a NIE won't automatically entitle you to state health care. A NIE is just a fiscal ID number issued to foreigners.
> 
> You need to be contributing into the system by working with a proper contract or autónomo in order to qualify.


That being said, private insurance here is rather quite inexpensive from what we're used to in the States. Even if you obtain autonomo I do believe you still have to carry private insurance for the first year. No need for a gestor to obtain it. Although if all you have is an NIE you will want to secure residency and for that I can't imagine trying to do it without one.


----------



## kaluza (Jun 3, 2017)

Welp, if anyone has the contact details of a good gestor here, please do send them along.

Thank you.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Contact Paz at:-
[email protected]

Located in Montserrat outside Valencia. I am more than satisfied with my dealings with her


----------



## John98103 (Nov 12, 2015)

Do you have some names/contacts for the private insurance?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry I have no knowledge, we are in the Convenio Especial.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Really? Even when you have all the required paperwork?


Yep. There's no one at the health centre who can do it (just doctors, nurses and receptionists).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yep. There's no one at the health centre who can do it (just doctors, nurses and receptionists).


The receptionists do it in ours.


----------



## scook001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi Roland
Would it be possible to get the contact of the gestor you recommend? 
Regards
Nick


----------



## scook001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Roland_O said:


> Hi. We moved to Valencia city last year. We used a local English speaking lawyer to get our NIEs before we moved, to buy our house and to get residency after we moved. It was not expensive. We sorted bank accounts out ourselves by wandering into the main La Caixa branch and asking for help. I do know of a few English speaking gestors (not common in Valencia, it appears). Let me know if you want a list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Roland would it be possible to get the contact details of the gestor you recommend?


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a person they could recommend as a Gestor in the Valencia area? Will most likely be moving in May but will be in Valencia in April to begin the paperwork and would like some help.
> 
> Thanks!!


A cut and paste from the same query by scook001

Hello. I am based in central Valencia city. I can recommend Andrea Canet Vila. Andrea is a nugget of gold. She is such a nice person, speaks reasonable English [tho' she invents grammer such as willn't for won't].

She has helped me with so many things, from a permit for a skip outside my building, signing on the padron, finding me an exceptional deal for mains gas, broadband... Friday is El Gordo - registering for Residencia.

She's very hard working, responds far more quickly to messages and emails than most Spanish professionals I have had to deal with. Her car is a bit of an old banger and has let her down a couple of times when we have been scheduled to meet but it's never amounted to much.

Despite her dodgy car, she is a bit of a specialist with vehicle issues - registration etc.

Her mother is a full-Monty abogada with excellent English, so full legal services there, tho' I have no experience of that side.

Her novio is a carpenter. He hung my doors and laid the laminate flooring in my flat. All good and very reasonably priced, as is Andrea herself.

Highly recommended.

[email protected] - [email protected] - 605 975 636


----------



## kaluza (Jun 3, 2017)

chrisnation said:


> A cut and paste from the same query by scook001
> 
> Hello. I am based in central Valencia city. I can recommend Andrea Canet Vila. Andrea is a nugget of gold. She is such a nice person, speaks reasonable English [tho' she invents grammer such as willn't for won't].
> 
> ...



I contacted Andrea and she helped me get my SIP card in a single visit. She was very nice; thank you!


----------



## Brendan Condron (Jul 14, 2018)

Roland_O said:


> Hi. We moved to Valencia city last year. We used a local English speaking lawyer to get our NIEs before we moved, to buy our house and to get residency after we moved. It was not expensive. We sorted bank accounts out ourselves by wandering into the main La Caixa branch and asking for help. I do know of a few English speaking gestors (not common in Valencia, it appears). Let me know if you want a list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi. Could you let me know the contact details of the Gestor you used please?


----------



## harrykeys53 (4 mo ago)

Roland_O said:


> Hi. We moved to Valencia city last year. We used a local English speaking lawyer to get our NIEs before we moved, to buy our house and to get residency after we moved. It was not expensive. We sorted bank accounts out ourselves by wandering into the main La Caixa branch and asking for help. I do know of a few English speaking gestors (not common in Valencia, it appears). Let me know if you want a list. Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Roland_O said:


> Hi. We moved to Valencia city last year. We used a local English speaking lawyer to get our NIEs before we moved, to buy our house and to get residency after we moved. It was not expensive. We sorted bank accounts out ourselves by wandering into the main La Caixa branch and asking for help. I do know of a few English speaking gestors (not common in Valencia, it appears). Let me know if you want a list. Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Any chance, you have a name for gestoria.I realize this is an old thread. Thanks


----------

